# Waddles? Or is it Wattles?



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was curious a few things... a. how do you spell it? The goat jewelry lol. Let talk about them. I think they are soooo cute. People often see them and get weirded out, or think its some defeat in the goat. 


Im also curious whats your experience in if they are passed on. I have a few does with them, and at least most of the time they pass them on. My buck does not have them. But then again my kids often take after the doe in color as well. 


How does it work in your herd/what youve read or heard?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Wattles......THEY ARE AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a buck with wattles, he has passed them on 1 out of 4 babies. guess It just depends, I SUUUUUUURE love them though


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wattles!!!!! They rock!!!!! Getting a buck with them and SOOO excited!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

RunAround said:


> Wattles!!!!! They rock!!!!! Getting a buck with them and SOOO excited!


Got pics of him? I hardly ever see grown bucks with waddles. Your probably getting a buckling.

Anyone got pics of a grown buck with wattles? Id love to see him.

I LOVE them too lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My bucks almost a year old, does that count? LOL


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> My bucks almost a year old, does that count? LOL


Sure let see him!!! The best wattles pic ya got. LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OkI have ALOT lol some are good and some are bad!
Here they are!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Aww thanks for posting, love the wattles, and how friendly he looks.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I can take more too lol Hes amazing! My first wattle goat! Im actually looking for a wattle doe too, I just need to find one soon! Good confirmation, bloodlines and of course WATTLES


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I love this pic. My doeling this year, her mom has two as well.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

DANNNNNNNNNNG HERS ARE BIG!!! My bucks are tiny lol. I LOVVVVE HER!!!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> DANNNNNNNNNNG HERS ARE BIG!!! My bucks are tiny lol. I LOVVVVE HER!!!


They are bigger then her little la mancha ears lol

Thank you, shes such a bouncy silly girl. Shes a clone of her mama.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

hahaha she sure has some big ones! I love those though! AHHHHHH she makes me want a wattle doe RIGHT NOW lol


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I had a buck with wattles.... he produced wattles on EVERY kid he produced here!  
He can be seen at the bottom of this page.  I couldn't get it to copy and paste here??? http://faintheartedranch.net/index.php?pr=bucks


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh my gosh, how cute!

I love them, too. I am not sure why i think they are so cute, but they are just adorable.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, Mines a little guy, still needs to be shipped in, But once i get him you will get lots of pictures!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

doesnt Flash have wattles Ashley?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, flash has the works. lol Wattles, polled, blue eyed and broken buckskin.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

That buck is AWESOME!!! Im so glad im not the only crazy wattle girl....everyone says I need help. When I see a goat the first thing I look at is the neck


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is one of Romeo's doelings... she has a white wattle and a black wattle! LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

O.....M.....G!!!!! THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOOO AWESOME!!! Why must you people DO this to meeeee!!! Im crying on the inside I NEEED MORE WATTLE GOATS!!! lol


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I just got a year old alpine buck that is sporting wattles. They are cute! I heard that some people remove them from kids that they want to show because it makes the neck look longer and sleeker without them. Personally, I think that any judge worth their salt would be able to see "past" the wattles and maybe even award extra points for cuteness.  Of course I have never been to a show....lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

awwwww thats sad....thats like removing a leg LOL wattles are sacred, they should be loved by ALL


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have no wattle goats. Do they ever get caught on anything or are they dangerous in anyway?? Sooooo cute though!! I want one!! GIVE ME ONE please!! ray: PLEASE!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

They arent big enough to really get caught in anything, and they are NOT dangerous!!! They are amazing and every goat should have them! WANT ONE TOO LOL....I KNOW!!! lets go steal all goats with wattles!!! That has been my plan for YEARS!! But I need help


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Most of my animals have wattles...they're adorable. We have a lamancha line that produces one that always has one wattle underneath their right ears and a normal wattle on the left, its hilarious!! No they've never gotten caught in anything...they're so cute!! :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

10 out of 25 of my goats have them. :greengrin: I LOVE wattles!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bailey was my first goatie with wattles...she's nigi/pygmy and I too wondered if she'd pass them to her kids ...Her baby boy definately has a perfect pair. Just like his mom.

Did you know that wattles can form anywhere on a goatie? We all see the "perfect" symetrical wattles on a goats throat but they can actually be small or large and be on the jaw or even the shoulder. And some goats just have one.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya I think goats that only have one look like the are missing the other one lol and the goats that have ones in random areas of the neck make me wonder haha


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah I knew they could be different places. This girl has one on both side, but you can see her misplaced wattle. Hubby fell in love with her at the auction. This is Petunia but I can her toonie, for cartoon. She looks like a cartoon goat to me.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG that one looks like an earing! LOL


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Personally i dont care for them. I like the clean smooth neck without them. 
but heres a grown buck with them, second buck down. 
http://whiskeyhillfarm.com/bucks.shtml
I have two does with them, ruby and her daughter sizzle both have them. Sizzles are funny they start black then have a gold/tan ring around them and the bottem is white.
beth


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey Sparks, it looks to me like our bucks are related! My new buck is Nixon's Vanguard Westerner's son.... lol I looked up ADGA. My buck's SSSSS is the same as your buck's SS. Not sure what relation that makes our guys but its interesting considering we are on opposite sides of the country... small goat world!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I think wattles are cute...none of the goats I have now have them though. One of the goats that I used to have would let the other goats suck on hers until they were sore and all the hair was gone...that's the only real drawback to them...but I don't think that is a common problem...LOL!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

liz said:


> Bailey was my first goatie with wattles...she's nigi/pygmy and I too wondered if she'd pass them to her kids ...Her baby boy definately has a perfect pair. Just like his mom.
> 
> Did you know that wattles can form anywhere on a goatie? We all see the "perfect" symetrical wattles on a goats throat but they can actually be small or large and be on the jaw or even the shoulder. And some goats just have one.


My little bottle baby, Peachie, has two on her neck and 2 on the side of her mouth. They were more noticeable when she was younger, but she's grown out of them mostly.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I showed Tim... he asked if you can remove those with your teeth as well LOL. 


Because I told him about how some people used to wether goats and sheep. He specifically told me to post that because "Someone might get it!" haha, silly man.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Tell Tim to try it and see if it can be done. That will give him his answer


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Hahaha naw, we don't have any with wattles! He thinks they look like "Misplaced balls" so I doubt we'll be getting any either!!


----------

